# Getting a puppy from IKC or buy and sell



## elefantfresh (15 Sep 2006)

I'm getting a puppy for the folks who are retired and enjoying it. They have agreed that they'd love a puppy etc etc. So my job is to try and find one for them. There are 100's on the buy and sell website but i've been told to stay away from it and only buy from a registered breeder. These can be found through the IKC etc. Has anybody bought from either or indeed from both? What could actually be wrong going the buy and sell route? What do i need to know? loads i suppose!


----------



## Taximan (15 Sep 2006)

Just alittle word of warning, a friend of mine wated a Jack Russell so went the buy and sell route. Ended up in the a housing estate in Jobstown afraid to tell the owner of theses pups that he did'nt think they were Jack Russells. Ended up paying €100 for a cross between a Welsh terrier and a whippit. This little creature is not pretty to say the least but is very loved none  the less. Go the breeders route it you want a pure bread.


----------



## fatmanknows (15 Sep 2006)

elefantfresh said:


> I'm getting a puppy for the folks who are retired and enjoying it. They have agreed that they'd love a puppy etc etc. So my job is to try and find one for them. There are 100's on the buy and sell website but i've been told to stay away from it and only buy from a registered breeder. These can be found through the IKC etc. Has anybody bought from either or indeed from both? What could actually be wrong going the buy and sell route? What do i need to know? loads i suppose!


 
Go direct to the animal refuge and get yourself a nice little unwanted doggie. Give some little dog a chance in this big bad world.


----------



## gar123 (15 Sep 2006)

is based out near the airport, we got our german shep/collie pup there and its a charity they never put dogs down


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Sep 2006)

Does it have to be a pedigree? You could get some advice from either [broken link removed], [broken link removed] or www.paws.ie. Personally I prefer non-pedigree as I feel they're generally stronger or less prone to illness. A relative who has kept dogs for years feels that getting a dog about a year old is a better idea as they have usually settled down and are either gone past or nearly finishing the puppy stage. At the year old stage their personality will be immediately apparent. With your parents being retired this might be an important point.

There are loads of previous threads on dogs on AAM. IMHO I would not buy any dog out of a newspaper.


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Sep 2006)

I'm sorry, i should have included that my folks have their hearts set on a golden lab pup. Thanks for all the tips folks. Wouldn't fancy going into a dodgy estate, thats for sure.


----------



## Eurofan (15 Sep 2006)

Please don't buy via buy and sell, it's likely it will have come from a puppy farm. 

Depending on their age/ability are you sure the demands of raising a puppy are the right route to go down?

Otherwise i'd wholeheartidly second the previous recommendations about getting a rescue dog, labs tend to go quickly though as they are a popular breed.


----------



## ney001 (15 Sep 2006)

My parents got a lab about 3 years ago from buy and sell - you have to know what you're looking for and what you're talking about if you are going down this route in order to make sure it's not a puppy farm so if you don't know about dogs don't go to the buy and sell.  As it so happened this was a registered breeder so there was no problem and dog was fit as a fiddle.  Make sure no matter where you get the dog that you see it's parents first - any good breeder will have no problem with this - make sure you get the parents names/line and all papers associated with the dog.  Labs are very prone to hip problems so look out for this in the parents as they walk around.  I would recommend two avenues for you, go onto the IKC website and look up Lab breeders in your area, there will be loads and they are registered proper breeders.  Or as previously stated would you consider getting a lab from the pound - they always have a lot of 1 year plus labradors in the pound because people buy them as 'Andrex' puppies and then when they grow up they throw them out - Your parents are going for the right type of dog - labs are amazing dogs, great fun, very loving and very gentle - although do please watch out for the hips and also weight gain - they can get fat quickly!.  Best of luck


----------



## demoivre (15 Sep 2006)

Eurofan said:


> Please don't buy via buy and sell, it's likely it will have come from a puppy farm.



Improbable I would say - currently 1159 dogs ads in buy and sell - be interesting to see how many are from the same advertiser, anecdotal evidence suggests to me  there are none. I have bought three dogs from buy and sell without a problem - use common sense and take account of the general condition of the house, the owners, the kennels, the parents of the pups, vet certs, IKC registerd etc.


----------



## CrazyOne (15 Sep 2006)

There are adds on www.donedeal.ie for thoroughbred puppies or www.irishanimals.ie list most of the dogs and pups that are available from rescue centres and it's updated daily


----------



## roxy (15 Sep 2006)

Ring around and register your details with all the rescue centres, they may well have a lab for you. It's not that you might save a few quid, more that you might save a poor little animal. We got a true pedigree boxer by doing this so you'd be surprised.


----------



## lotus (19 Sep 2006)

The Golden Retriever Society are excellent for putting interested purchasers in contact with reputable breeders.  I dont have the number but you should be able to google for it or I think they used to have their number in the buy and sell - Eilis Horan is the president of the society in Kerry AFAIK.

Good luck!


----------



## Eurofan (19 Sep 2006)

http://www.aigrc.com/index.php?sec=history is for the All Ireland Golden Retriever Club, definately a reputable option for getting a puppy.


----------



## Marie (20 Sep 2006)

I agree with previous posters that the best approach would _not _be a labrador _puppy _but an older dog needing rehoming.  You need to take into account that since your parents are retired and presumably over 65 they may well pre-decease a younger dog or pup and have to be put down or rehomed.........so getting an appropriately-aged dog is important.  Please search the dogs' refuges and homes before buying.  This will mean one less 'rescue' dog living its life out in a refuge or having to be killed.  You and your parents need to be aware that labradors need substantial daily walks and free runs in open space otherwise they go to fat, are unhappy and develop all kinds of associated health- and behaviour-problems.  If your parents are not physically vigorous and willing and able to take their new pet for long daily walks it would be cruel to choose this or any other energetic breed.


----------



## ontour (20 Sep 2006)

Average life expectancy for us in Ireland is approx 78...average life expectancy of a lab is 12-13 so not really a major factor IMHO... and sure walking the lab could only increase the life expectancy of op's parents !

What should be of more concern is as to whether they are capable of training and exercising a dog of that size.

The other place to consider is a rehomed dog from the [broken link removed], probably a longer wait but it would be a trained dog and giving them a couple of quid would be nice!


----------



## lotus (20 Sep 2006)

President Of Irish Golden Retriever Society:
CONTACT 
Hon Secretary
Mrs. Eilis Horan
Tel: 064 33083 E-Mail: *secretary@aigrc.com*
Fax: 064 33071


They offer excellent advise on puppy care, health, rehoming etc.

BTW I remember vet advising us years ago to purchase a golden retriever as opposed to a lab because they have less problems with hips etc as they get older.  Also labs become over weight more easily.


----------



## Toby (28 Sep 2006)

We rescued a lab puppy from the pound years ago and while it works for loads of people I wouldn't recommend this route for an elderly couple. Our dog had been abandoned for good reason - he was lovely and friendly but just hyper - we spent tonnes of time and money training him and exercising him but eventually found him a good home with friends who live in the country (really). He was just too big and crazy for a Dublin garden and a busy family. So, I would recommend not getting a doggie at the pound for your folks as its hard to tell the personality of a dog there especially if you're not an expert. All dogs are work but might it be better for them to get an older calm dog whos already somewhat trained? Females are usually calmer as well I think.


----------



## liner (28 Sep 2006)

There are so many dogs without homes out there. We got two from [broken link removed]and Mr. Carto would not part with them now for anything. They are members of the family. You can browse their website first to see if they have any dogs that would suit. They have a policy of never putting a healthy animal down. You also get to feel like you really helped an animal that was not wanted by anyone else. They probably aren't in your geographical area but I'm sure there will be a similar animal welfare centre near where you live.


----------



## ney001 (28 Sep 2006)

I think I might know that farm down the country!


----------



## Toby (28 Sep 2006)

ney001 said:


> I think I might know that farm down the country!


 
I knew someone would think the worst! Seriously, he is living happily with friends of ours who have a big garden outside of the city and we get regular updates on him. If we hadn't found a good home for him we would have struggled on with him here. Thats why I think only dedicated people with lots of time and space should get any pet but especially rescue dogs - its no good rescuing an animal then discovering you can't take care of it properly.


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Aug 2007)

Just thought I'd update this thread - got the puppy from a breeder in Loais via the IKC - a beautiful yellow lab bitch - 12 weeks old. Picked her up 2 weeks ago and the folks are delighted with her altogether. Cost 300e and is a thourghbred pedigree effort. All her shots etc and is in perfect condition. Lovely temperment and very gentle and friendly. Already house trained by the folks in such a short time period. Now I want one!!!


----------



## miselemeas (1 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> . They have agreed that they'd love a puppy etc etc.



From my own family experience - puppy didn't work out as parents didn't remember all the chewing, training, etc, involved with a young animal. Luckily other relatives, who have teenagers, took him and all is fine. They later took a dog from the animal rescue, 1 year old, house trained etc, so everybody's happy!


----------



## Mpsox (1 Aug 2007)

Please Please Please go to you local animal wefare if you are looking for a dog. They can give you good advice for the best dog for your parents and it'll melt your heart to see how some of these dogs have been mistreated in the past and only want a good loving home

We got a slightly daft jack Russel for ourselves and a scut of a terrier for my parents in law from the one in Carlow/Kilkenny. There is no cost (although they'll take and you should make a donation) and just take it to the vet and get it snipped and you should be fine
And you'll feel a whole lot better giving a poor abandoned dog a home then funding some nasty breeder 
Or try PAWS in Tipperary


----------

